# Anyone trap red squirrels for fur?



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Does anyone here trap red squirrels for fur? How do you do it?

I've read there is a market for northern red squirrels in Canada and that got me thinking of what it would take to trap a bunch of them. I was thinking some kind of snare setup on a pole off the ground to keep the fox and mice from ruining them.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

All I know is if you tie a pole between two trees, as in rail fence, they will use it like a highway. Should give a good place so set snares, I would think, and be out reach of varmints.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I was thinking along that line. Maybe put a V made out of twigs on the pole to hold the snare or just use some stiff wire as a support.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Sounds like a plan. If you make it 3 or 4 poles long, they seem more interested in using it, maybe cause they can cover more territory.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Ours can only be hunted but on another site I go to theres squirrel trappers who use blind set snares and baited snares and some do good with baited 110 coni's with pecan etc hulls on the triggers. The new 55 coni's ought to be a deadly squirrel trap. I think most of the squirrel hides finished bring .50-$1. Few years ago I seen in FFG they got up to $2-$3ea. Marten style box's guarded with small coni's, footholds or snares are popular too. Mepps lure company trades lures for squirrel tails or pays cash for the tails. Check your regs before doing any of this.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

Victor rat trap and a piece of apple works great. I don't know where you'd sell the hide but Mepps and Rooster Tail used to buy the squirrel tails.


----------

